# FR: le dimanche/lundi / les dimanches/lundis, etc. - article singulier/pluriel + jour de la semaine



## whoisal

Bonjour,

Si on voulait dire "I work Mondays and Wednesdays," est-ce qu'on devrait dire "Je travaille *les* lundis et* les* mercredis" ou "Je travailles *le* lundi et *le* mercredi"?

Merci beaucoup.

*Moderator note: *Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the same question in the "Français Seulement" section here.
See also FR: (le) lundi, mardi, etc. - jour de la semaine avec/sans article.


----------



## vost

les deux sont possibles (contexte...), ainsi que _les lundis et mercredis_
par contre, je ne sais pas si les jours de la semaine peuvent être au pluriel...


----------



## Charlie Parker

I'm really confused about _le _or _les_ here.
_Le dimanche (ou les dimanche) je lis et je suis un cours de français le mercredi soir (ou tous les mercredi soir). Je suis perdu. _Can anyone help me with the rules about whether something is on one day or a regularly occurring event? Merci d'avance.


----------



## lpfr

When it is any Sunday it is "les dimanches".  When it is a particular Sunday (next, last, 8th) it is "(le) dimanche". Same thing for all the week days.


----------



## juliobenjimino

but doesn't le dimanche also mean 'every sunday'?


----------



## lpfr

juliobenjimino said:


> but doesn't le dimanche also mean 'every sunday'?


No. Every Sunday is "les dimanches". If you say "le dimanche" it means next Sunday.


----------



## hunternet

every sunday >> tous les dimanches
on sundays >> le dimanche

And these are very close expressions.


----------



## juliobenjimino

I would day that 'on sundays' is pretty synonymous with 'every sunday' in english. But I understand what you mean.


----------



## mnewcomb71

On Sunday's = le dimanche

They are pretty close in meaning, but I could see where "on Sunday's" is more like "in general"  and "every Sunday" means without fail.


----------



## Thomas1

How about:
every Sunday -- chaque dimanche

Would that work?


Tom


----------



## yuechu

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait si les jours de la semaine peuvent être au pluriel en français ? J'ai vu ça ici mais je n'étais pas sûr si oui ou non c'était un anglicisme. (parce qu'on fait ça en anglais)

Si c'est possible en français aussi, y a-t-il une différence entre "le lundi" et "les lundis" ?

Merci !


----------



## LILOIA

J'ai regardé dans un dictionnaire français et la réponse est OUI, on peut mettre les noms des jours de la semaine au pluriel (ce qui me semble logique).
Je ne vois pas de différence entre _le lundi_ et _les lundis_, bien que sur les vitrines des magasins on voit plutôt écrit "fermé le lundi" que "fermé les lundis". Par contre on peut lire : le magasin sera exceptionnellement fermé "_les lundis 3 et 10 mai_", par exemple.


----------



## vost

je dirais que :
_
- le lundi_ désigne ce jour de la semaine en général [_fermé le lundi / le lundi je vais au cinéma_] ou un lundi en particulier [l_e premier lundi du mois de décembre_]. cela peut aussi designer un ensemble de lundis mais pris chacun individuellement [_le premier lundi du mois je vais au cinéma = chaque premier lundi du mois je vais au cinéma_]

_- les lundis _est utilisé à la place d'une énumération [_les lundis 3 et 10 mai = le lundi 3 mai et le lundi 10 mai / fermé les lundis et mercredis = fermé le lundi et le mercredi_] ou si l'on parle d'un ensemble de lundis pris comme un tout [_les lundis de décembre / les deux premiers lundis de mai_].


----------



## yuechu

Merci, Vost, de votre explication très complète /détaillée ! Je comprends bien maintenant.

On dirait donc "le magasin est fermé le lundi" et non pas "le magasin est fermé les lundis" (sans rien après), c'est ça ?


----------



## vost

baosheng said:


> On dirait donc "le magasin est fermé le lundi" et non pas "le magasin est fermé les lundis" (sans rien après), c'est ça ?



tout a fait!


----------



## Corky Ringspot

I've not heard anyone in France say "les dimanches", meaning 'every Sunday/on Sundays': is "les dimanches" acceptable? I'm inclined to use "le dimanche" in preference...

Thanks.


----------



## sdpc

"le dimanche" is the best translation of "on Sundays".
"Je vais à la piscine les dimanches" would sound strange for example.

But if you want to say "every Sunday" it's "tous *les* dimanches". (or "chaque dimanche", less used).

Or if your want to specify the sunday with an adjective, you have to put it in the plural : 
Je prefere rester chez moi *les* dimanches pluvieux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir aussi l'article de la BDL sur les jours de la semaine.


----------



## ka_

Can these sentences be used interchangeably? 

Les lundis je ne travaille pas
Le lundi je ne travaille pas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Both are correct but the singular is more common than the plural.


----------



## frenchdesilu

When expressing schedules and the days of the week you say "J'ai musique le lundi." 
If you want to list several days, does the definite article have to be repeated with each day?  "J'ai musique le lundi et le jeudi." or "J'ai musique le lundi et jeudi."


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

JE dirai _le lundi et le jeudi_ (spécialement si ponctuel, pour une semaine donnée) ou _les lundis et jeudis_ (pour une répétition régulière).


----------



## SwissPete

À ce sujet, voici ce que j'ai trouvé *ici* :





> [...] Autre exemple : _Tous les lundi et mardi de chaque semaine_  signifie chaque lundi et chaque mardi de chaque semaine. Lundi et mardi  ne peuvent pas être au pluriel puisqu'il n'y en a qu'un par semaine,  mais ensemble, ils forment un pluriel ce qui nous permet d'écrire tous  les.
> 
> C'est dans ce même ordre d'idée qu'on écrit : _tous les dimanches matin_ et _le mardi soir de chaque semaine_.  Dans le premier cas, matin est au singulier car il n'y a qu'un seul  matin dans une journée par contre il y a plusieurs dimanches. Dans le  deuxième cas, il n'y a qu'un seul mardi dans la semaine d'où le  singulier et il n'y a toujours qu'un seul soir dans un mardi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Certaines des formulations proposées sont certes grammaticalement correctes, mais redondantes puisqu'il n'y a qu'un seul lundi, mardi, etc. par semaine.

Ainsi donc, ce n'est pas la peine de dire :
_le lundi de chaque semaine_
_tous les lundi et mardi de chaque semaine_
_le mardi soir de chaque semaine_

On utilisera plus simplement l'une des solutions suivantes (qui ont toutes plus ou moins le même sens) :
_le lundi / (tous) les lundis_
_le lundi et le mardi / (tous) les lundis et mardis_
_le mardi soi__r / (tous) les mardis soir_



lpfr said:


> No. Every Sunday is "les dimanches". If you say "le dimanche" it means next Sunday.


 No!

_*le* dimanche = *les* dimanche*s*_ ↔ on Sunday*s* (plural)
but: _le dimanche 5 janvier_ ↔ on Sunday, January 5th
_tous les dimanches_ ↔ every Sunday
_dimanche_ (no article) ↔ on Sunday (singular) (next or last Sunday depending on context, in both languages)



Thomas1 said:


> every Sunday -- chaque dimanche
> Would that work?


_ Chaque dimanche_ is correct, but it is not as frequent as _tous les dimanches_. It is more natural to use the latter.


----------



## zapspan

J'ai regardé la page que vous avez recommandée, Maître Capello, et j'ai noté que là, ils utilisent "les" + jour de la semaine même sans "tous".  Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'un régionalisme?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, c'est du français standard. 

_Je vais nager *tous les* dimanches_ = I go swimming *every* Sunday.
_Je vais nager *les* dimanches_ = I go swimming *on* Sunday*s*.
_Je vais nager *le* dimanche_ = I go swimming *on* Sunday*s*.


----------



## zapspan

Merci, Maître Capello.


----------



## gabbribeiro

Merci *vost* pour les précisions!!

Pour ce qui est du pluriel, d'abord j'avais pensé "mais c'est quoi ça cette histoire de singulier pour les jours de la semaine, ce sont des noms communs, bien sûr que ça va au pluriel..." ah, pauvre brésilienne: j'ai trouvé ça sur le site du conjugueur du figaro (source):


> […] Lundi, mardi etc. sont des noms communs soumis aux mêmes règles d'accord que les autres noms communs. On écrit : _tous les lundis et tous les dimanches._
> 
> Sauf que vous vous doutez bien que ça ne peut pas être aussi simple... Lorsque ce même jour est suivi par une description de temps, la semaine par exemple, il faut compter le nombre de ces jours dans cet intervalle de temps. Dans une semaine, il n'y a qu'un seul lundi et on écrit donc : _les lundi de chaque semaine_. […]


----------



## Maître Capello

> les lundi de chaque semaine


N'en déplaise au Figaro, il est incorrect de laisser _lundi_ au singulier dans ce cas ! Le genre et le nombre du déterminant doit toujours être cohérent avec le genre et le nombre du substantif correspondant (ou des substantifs correspondants) ! Le complément _de chaque semaine_ ne change d'ailleurs strictement rien à l'accord. Autrement dit :

_les lundi_ 
_le lundi_ 
_le*s* lundi*s* _

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme il n'y a qu'un seul lundi chaque semaine, il est parfaitement inutile et même malvenu de préciser _de chaque semaine_. Il est beaucoup plus simple et plus élégant d'omettre ce complément : _le lundi_ ou _les lundis_ _de chaque semaine_.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

*Les* lundi(s) de chaque semaine, vraiment ? Je suis d'accord avec le Figaro pour ce qui est de dire qu'il n'y a qu'un lundi par semaine. Mais dans ce cas je dirais Le lundi de chaque semaine ou plus simplement tous les lundis. Est-ce que le Figaro ne confondrait pas avec tous les lundis matin parce qu'il n'y a qu'un matin par lundi ?


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Sorry to ressurect this topic, but I think it is better than creating a new one with a related question.



Maître Capello said:


> _*le* dimanche = *les* dimanche*s*_ ↔ on Sunday*s* (plural)



I was taught 20 years ago, when I was a kid and learned the basics of French, that "les dimanches" was incorrect and I should use "le dimanche" in this context. Is the former informal speech or a regionalism, has this rule softened in the last 2 decades or was my French teacher mistaken?

Some current French teaching media, such as Duolingo and blogs (eg Using le with days of the week + weekend : French language lesson ), teach only "le dimanche" as an equivalent of "on Sundays".


----------



## Maître Capello

I'm afraid your teacher was mistaken. It is indeed quite correct to say _les dimanches_ in standard French, as much as _le dimanche_. Both are equally correct and frequent. This is not something new by the way.

_Ces églises où je ne la conduirais plus *les dimanches*_ (A. de Lamartine, _Les Confidences_, 1849).
_Autrefois, *les dimanches*, les enfants venaient tout joyeux s'agenouiller aux pieds de la vierge_ (G. Flaubert, _Smarh_, 1839).
_[Ma mère] ne me mena chez elle que *les dimanches*_ (G. Sand, _Histoire de ma vie_, 1855).


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Maître Capello said:


> I'm afraid your teacher was mistaken. It is indeed quite correct to say _les dimanches_ in standard French, as much as _le dimanche_.



Thank you very much for making it clear!



Alan Evangelista said:


> Some current French teaching media, such as Duolingo and blogs (eg Using le with days of the week + weekend : French language lesson ), teach only "le dimanche" as an equivalent of "on Sundays".



Any idea why this happens? This focus on teaching only the singular looks very odd to me, specially because  using singular here seems unnatural to English speakers (as well as Portuguese and Spanish speakers) and it is thus harder to learn.


----------



## OLN

You'll find this justification by "language super star" Cécile Janty-Davies further on the page (Q&A): "Although (?) in some cases you can say 'les + jour de la semaine', it will be in cases like the ones you mention, to like, to hate. (...) The point of the lesson was to avoid classic mistakes for On + Day of the week and to encourage students to use, le mercredi, le weekend etc... To use both in the lesson would serve to confuse rather than to help". She seems to consider that since you can't go wrong if you stick to the singular, why even mention the plural with valid examples?
Further on, the author Aurélie Drouard, whose expertise has been questioned in the WR forums before, gives a rather feeble answer and no explanation: "From my native point of view, using *les* is not really correct when making a general statement".

More generally, one shouldn't always trust their intuition when learning a foreign language . The singular is perfectly natural in French.

P.S. : La page du Figaro, quant à elle non signée, a été citée [plus haut] dans ce fil […].


----------

